#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [資料] [中國妖怪] 朱厭

## wingwolf

來源： http://baike.baidu.com/view/774821.htm


原出於《山海經-西山經》。
　　
出自：山海經-山經-西山經-小次見 
　　
原文：有獸焉, 其壯如猿而白首赤足, 名曰朱厭, 見則大兵 
　　
譯文：有一種野獸，身形象猿猴，白頭紅腳，名叫朱厭。這種野獸一出現，天下就會發生大戰爭。



===============================================

這位的資料少得可憐啊……
不知道有沒有獸可以幫忙找到更多呢？

----------


## 蝕狼

請按此這

找了一陣子，發現還是沒有朱厭的影子"

只有大大裡面搜尋到的，倒是我這裡有人稍微整理了一下裡面的妖怪種類，

如果有人對此有興趣可以進去看看，全都經過翻譯，
光是他的整理就讓人嘆為觀止。

不好意思，朱厭的影子真的不多，就請學識獸看這個解解饞吧XD"

----------

